# Metal Detector vs. County Parks



## The_Twisted_Ear

Say, is their any law against Metal Detecting in a St. Mary's County Public Park?


----------



## aps45819

I think there is a law against stealing items located in public parks


----------



## The_Twisted_Ear

aps45819 said:


> I think there is a law against stealing items located in public parks



Yea, I just found this in the forum:

"...(Note to all: metal detecting is illegal in all Maryland State Parks (very few exceptions) and all federal historic sites)...."

Oh well!


----------



## wineo

The_Twisted_Ear said:


> Yea, I just found this in the forum:
> 
> "...(Note to all: metal detecting is illegal in all Maryland State Parks (very few exceptions) and all federal historic sites)...."
> 
> Oh well!



That is State Parks, what about County Parks or beaches?


----------



## The_Twisted_Ear

wineo said:


> That is State Parks, what about County Parks or beaches?



I assumed it meant all parks - but, you are right!  County Parks aren't State Parks...anyone have an answer?


----------



## toppick08

I've detected on local beaches many years ago, and never had a problem. But they may have changed that now.  I don't know.


----------



## The_Twisted_Ear

toppick08 said:


> I've detected on local beaches many years ago, and never had a problem. But they may have changed that now.  I don't know.



Thanks toppick08.  Unfortunately, IF there is a problem I will be the only one in the State of Maryland to get caught!


----------



## toppick08

The_Twisted_Ear said:


> Thanks toppick08.  Unfortunately, IF there is a problem I will be the only one in the State of Maryland to get caught!



...I'll keep the scanner on.


----------



## sdm

The_Twisted_Ear said:


> Say, is their any law against Metal Detecting in a St. Mary's County Public Park?



You can metal detect in County Parks, but you cannot dig holes....


----------



## The_Twisted_Ear

sdm said:


> You can metal detect in County Parks, but you cannot dig holes....



Thanks!


----------



## BuddyLee

Definitely not in state parks.


----------



## The_Twisted_Ear

BuddyLee said:


> Definitely not in state parks.



Roger - but even though you can in County Parks - if you can't dig a little your chances of finding anything is reduced significantly!


----------



## aps45819

I'm sure looking for change at Elms beach is viewed differently then trowling up civil war uniform buttons at Point Lookout


----------



## The_Twisted_Ear

aps45819 said:


> I'm sure looking for change at Elms beach is viewed differently then trowling up civil war uniform buttons at Point Lookout



I'm sure you can "scoop" up sand without any concern.  I fully understand everyone's concerns about "digging."  I've been around a few places that idiots would dig and leave a mess.  It is so easy to drop a cloth, carefully dig and move dirt over to the cloth and then carefully put the dirt back in the hole with the grass plug on top.  Unfortunately a few lazy and careless hunters ruined it for the rest of us.


----------



## The_Twisted_Ear

Just found this on a Maryland Site...
Maryland State Park Regulations



     .18 Relics, Treasures, and *Metal Detectors*

     A. The policy of the service is to safeguard the archaeological resourses under its care. The guidelines in Para. B and C of this regulation shall be followed.

     B. Without a permit from the Office of Archaeology, Maryland Historical Trust, Department of Housing and Community Development and the Department, an individual may not dig in search of
     buried relics or treasures, remove prehistoric or historical artifacts, or use metal detectors, except as provided in Para. D of this regulation, within the boundaries of lands, beaches, or under waters
     controlled by the Service. (Note: State Parks manage the waters one (1) mile out from its beaches and boundaries)

     C. Permits are issued to archaeologists and other qualified individuals who present a plan for scientific investigation to be carried out under provisions of the Maryland archaeological Historic
     Properties Act, Article 83B, Para. 5-623 --5-628, Annoted code of Maryland. Copies of the law and application for permit can be obtained from the Chief, Office of Archaeology, Maryland Historical
     Trust, 100 Community Place, Crownsville, Md. 21032

*D. Metal Detector Exception.*

          (1) _An exception to the permit requirements of this regulation is for the use of a metal detector in the search for modern coins, jewelry, and other items on designated swimming beaches
          operated by the Service, with the exceptions of Point Lookout and Calvert Cliffs._

          (2) _An individual shall obtain permission to use a metal detector as set forth in this regulation from the Service._

          (3) _A metal detector may be used during normal park hours with the following exceptions:_

                    (a) _9 a.m. through dusk from May 30 through Labor day; and_

                    (b) _Other times at the discretion of the park manager._


----------



## The_Twisted_Ear

FWIW - I just started up a Forum:  http://forums.somd.com/metal-detecting-somd/


----------

